# هل تتزعزع الأرض؟



## *!* عامر *!* (18 فبراير 2010)

زمور 104 : 1 ‎‎باركي يا نفسي الرب.يا رب الهي قد عظمت جدا مجدا وجلالا لبست‎. 2 ‎‎اللابس النور كثوب الباسط السموات كشقّة‎. 3 ‎‎المسقف علاليه بالمياه الجاعل السحاب مركبته الماشي على اجنحة‎ ‎‎الريح‎ 4 ‎‎الصانع ملائكته رياحا وخدامه نارا ملتهبة‎ 5 ‎‎المؤسس الارض على قواعدها فلا تتزعزع الى الدهر والابد


----------



## Critic (18 فبراير 2010)

*رد: أرجو ان تفسرو هذه الاية ( 1 )*

*حبيب قلبى الغالى*
*لا يوجد ما يسمى بالاعجاز المزعوم فى المسيحية*
*الكتاب المقدس ليس كتاب فيزياء او رسالة علمية*
*المسيحية هى رسالة حب قدمها الله لنا*
*تخيل ان اب ارسل لابنه رسالة حب هل ستنظر لها من منظور علمى !!*
*المبدأ يختلف من المسيحية للاسلام*
*من الكتاب المقدس للقرأن*
*و لا يمكن ان تنظر للاية طبقا لمفهومك الاسلامى لانك هنا فى القسم المسيحى *


*هنا فى هذا المزمور*
*هل يخيل لك ان داوود النبى كان يكتب حقاثق علمية مثلا !*
*هل يستعرض معلومات فيزيائية !!*
*لا بل يسبح الله *
*هى صلاة يصليها لله*
*صلاة و علاقة حب بينه و بين الله*
*هل ستحاسبه فى صلاته على كلامه و تنظر له من منظور علمى !!*

*ارجو ان تكون الاجابة وصلتك*


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 فبراير 2010)

*رد: أرجو ان تفسرو هذه الاية ( 1 )*



*!* عامر *!* قال:


> زمور 104 : 1 ‎‎باركي يا نفسي الرب.يا رب الهي قد عظمت جدا مجدا وجلالا لبست‎. 2 ‎‎اللابس النور كثوب الباسط السموات كشقّة‎. 3 ‎‎المسقف علاليه بالمياه الجاعل السحاب مركبته الماشي على اجنحة‎ ‎‎الريح‎ 4 ‎‎الصانع ملائكته رياحا وخدامه نارا ملتهبة‎ 5 ‎‎المؤسس الارض على قواعدها فلا تتزعزع الى الدهر والابد



المؤسس الارض على قواعدها فلا تتزعزع الى الدهر والابد 


יָֽסַד־אֶרֶץ עַל־מְכֹונֶיהָ בַּל־תִּמֹּוט עֹולָם וָעֶֽד׃


http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?b=Psa&c=104&v=1&t=KJV#conc/5


الكلمة (قواعد) في الاصل العبري ( ماخون ) *מָכוֹן*   ويمكن ان تترجم (مكان)

http://www.blueletterbible.org/lang/lexicon/lexicon.cfm?Strongs=H4349&t=KJV


*1)* fixed or established place, foundation
*a)* fixed place
*b)*  foundation​








والمقصود ( المؤسس الارض في مكانها فلا تتزعزع )، فهي تدور حول نفسها وحول الشمس في مكان او مدار ثابت لا تتزعزع عنه .

هل رأيت الارض تغير مكانها الى مكان زحل او عطارد مثلا ؟؟؟


----------



## *!* عامر *!* (18 فبراير 2010)

*رد: أرجو ان تفسرو هذه الاية ( 1 )*

طيب حبيبي

العلماء الغرب بقولو مش احنا طبعا


انو الارض تنحرف عن مسارها كل فترة مقدار ضئيل جدا

شو ردك ؟


----------



## alaakamel30 (18 فبراير 2010)

*رد: أرجو ان تفسرو هذه الاية ( 1 )*



*!* عامر *!* قال:


> طيب حبيبي
> 
> العلماء الغرب بقولو مش احنا طبعا
> 
> ...


 
# ........ #

ثانيا يبدو انك تقصد بحركة الارض ما ذكره العالم "كبلر" أخذا عن نظرية العالم كوبرنيكس
ثالثا هؤلاء لم ينادوا بحركة الأرض يا عزيزى بل هم قالوا أن الكواكب تدور حول الشمس فى بعدين مختلفين أحدهما قريب والآخر بعيد فمثلا الأرض تدور حول مركزية الشمس فى بعد بعيد حوالى 150 مليون كم وبعد قريب حوالى 145 كم.
وكما ترى فهناك خمسة ملايين كم فرق وهى المسافة التى تتناوب الأرض المسار خلالها بعدا وقربا ، ولكن هذا لا يعنى أن الارض تتحرك بمقدار معين كل فترة كما ذكرت بل هى حركة منظمة بعدا وقربا فى مسار محدد 
رابعا ما تقوله انت بأن الأرض تنحرف عن مسارها كل فترة هو فهم خاطىء او تحريف متعمد لنظرية كوبرنيكس ، وهى مغالطة إن حدثت فهى كفيلة بحرق كوكب الأرض أو تغطيته كاملا بالجليد وموت الكائنات الحية جميعا إذا تحركت حتى ملليمتر واحد.
سلام يسوع المسيح


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: أرجو ان تفسرو هذه الاية ( 1 )*



> وهى مغالطة إن حدثت فهى كفيلة بحرق كوكب الأرض أو تغطيته كاملا بالجليد وموت الكائنات الحية جميعا إذا تحركت حتى ملليمتر واحد.
> سلام يسوع المسيح




*كلام صحيح *
*ربنا يباركك أستاذ علاء .*


----------



## Strident (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: أرجو ان تفسرو هذه الاية ( 1 )*

ش عارف بصراحة للأمانة العلمية موضوع مليمتر واحد دي...و لو انها بره الموضوع بس خليني أقول:

لأن مدار الأرض بيضاوي يعني بعدها عن الشمس مش ثابت...لكن فيه حدود طبعاً...يعني مينفعش تبقى زي فينوس أو المريخ


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: أرجو ان تفسرو هذه الاية ( 1 )*

*الأرض لو تزعزت من مكانها لفقدنا التوازن الطبيعي للحياة .*
*اما زيادة الحرارة لدرجة الإنصهار او نقص الحرارة لدرجة التجمد .*
*هل لديك تعليق استاذ عامر ؟ *


----------



## *!* عامر *!* (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: أرجو ان تفسرو هذه الاية ( 1 )*

اخي الكريم

الارض تتزعزع من مكانها

تتزعزع عند دورانها حول نفسها

وتتزعزع في مسارها اذ انها تدور حول الشمس 

فهل هذا يعني انها تلا تتزعزع

الكتاب المقدس لم يحدد اي نوع من الزعزعه 

اذ انه يعتقد ان الكرة الارضية ثابتة لا تتحرك


----------



## alaakamel30 (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: أرجو ان تفسرو هذه الاية ( 1 )*

يا أخ عامر
لقد اوضحت لك الفرق بين التزعزع والتحرك


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: أرجو ان تفسرو هذه الاية ( 1 )*




*!* عامر *!* قال:


> اخي الكريم





*!* عامر *!* قال:


> الارض تتزعزع من مكانها
> 
> تتزعزع عند دورانها حول نفسها
> 
> ...


 
(المؤسس الارض على قواعدها فلا تتزعزع الى الدهر والابد.)
(مزمور 104: 5)


النص في لغته الاصلية العبري 



יָֽסַד־אֶרֶץ עַל־מְכֹונֶיהָ בַּל־תִּמֹּוט עֹולָם וָעֶֽד׃


http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?b=Psa&c=104&v=1&t=KJV#conc/5


الترجمة الانجليزية (الملك جيمس)


_Who_ laid the foundations of the earth, _that_ it should not be removed for ever.​ 


الكلمة ( تتزعزع ) جاءت في العبرية من المصدر (מוֹט) وتنطق (موت )

http://www.blueletterbible.org/lang/lexicon/lexicon.cfm?Strongs=H4131&t=KJV#


ويمكن ترجمتها الى ما يلي :


AV — moved 20, removed 5, slip 3, carried 1, cast 1, course 1, decay 1, falling down 1, exceedingly 1, fall 1, ready 1, shaketh 1, slide 1, variant 1 









واضح اذا ان ( لن تتزعزع ) غير ( لن تدور حول مسارها ) !!!!


----------



## *!* عامر *!* (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: أرجو ان تفسرو هذه الاية ( 1 )*

الزَعْزَعَةُ: تحريك الشيء. يقال: زَعْزَعْتُهُ فتَزَعْزَعَ

اخي زعزعه هي نفسها تحريك 

والارض تتحرك 

والها اكثر من حركة 

حركة حول نفسها 


وحركة حول الشمس

وحركه الارض ايضا اثناء الزلازل


----------



## *!* عامر *!* (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: أرجو ان تفسرو هذه الاية ( 1 )*

الزَّعْزَعة: تحريك الشيء. زَعْزَعَه زَعْزْةً فَتَزَعْزَعَ: حرَّكَه لِيَقْلَعَه


----------



## apostle.paul (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: أرجو ان تفسرو هذه الاية ( 1 )*

*ثبات طبقات الارض هو المقصود*
*لا تزعزع طبقات الارض *
*لا علاقة لها بدوران الجرم السماوى ككل*
*والاخ نيو مان اوضح له المعنى اللغوى للكلمة العبرية*
_Who_ laid the foundations of the earth, _that_ it should not be removed for ever
*الترجمة الانجلزى بتوضح اكتر *


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: أرجو ان تفسرو هذه الاية ( 1 )*



*!* عامر *!* قال:


> الزَعْزَعَةُ: تحريك الشيء. يقال: زَعْزَعْتُهُ فتَزَعْزَعَ
> 
> اخي زعزعه هي نفسها تحريك
> 
> ...



الاخ عامر :

الارض تدور في مسار محدد حول الشمس وحول نفسها 
هل هذا المسار ثابت لا يتزعزع ام انه يتغير في كل دورة ؟؟؟؟

بمعنى : هل وجدت الارض تخرج عن مسارها لتأخذ مسارا آخر ؟؟ هل سمعت احدا يقول بهذا ؟؟


----------



## My Rock (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: أرجو ان تفسرو هذه الاية ( 1 )*

سبق و ردينا على هذه الشبهة في الرابط التالي:   #*73*

الرد:

النص الكريم يذكر إن الله مؤسس الأرض, هذا شئ لا نختلف عليه طبعاً, فالله بحسب قدرته و إمكانيته خلق الأرض و أسسها.

بعدما أسسها ثبتها على قواعد لتبقى إلى الدهر, و السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه, ما هي هذه القواعد؟ هل هي قواعد فيزيائية؟ هل هي قواعد غير مرئية؟ ما معنى كلمة قواعد أصلاً؟

النص الكريم يذكر كلمة قواعد أي foundation باللغة الإنجليزية و تعني اُسس, اي الله خلق الأرض و ثبتها باُسس, لكن ما هي هذه الأساسات التي تبث بها الله الأرض؟

لنأخذ المياه:
فالله ثبت اليابسة و احاطها بالمياه, و الأرض اليابسة ستبقى محادة و محاطة بأسس سببها إحاطة الماء

لنأخذ اليابسة:
الله خلق الأرض و مركزها ,فأساس اليابسة هو متصل بمركز الأرض, و من الصحيح علمياً ان تذكر إن للأرض أساس كما للبحار بقاع, فالأساس غير مرتبط بشكل هندسي واحد, بل الكرة الأرضية لها أيضاً اساس في باطنها.

لنأخذ الجاذبية:
خلق الله الأرض و ميزة الجاذبية التي بها ليثبت كل شئ على سطحها, فنرى كل ما هو موجود على سطح الأرض ثابت بقدرة الله الخالق.

لنأخذ مدار الأرض حول الشمس:
الله خلق الأرض و الكواكب الأخرى و نظم عملية إسنجامها و حركتها مع بعض بطريقة رائعة, فنرة الأرض بحجمها الهائل, لسها مسارها و اساسها في الدوران حول الشمس, لم تخرج عنه, بل ثابتة فيه الى دهر, لإن الله قادر و عظيم في خلقه.

لنأخذ قدرة الله:
الأرض بحجمها و وزنها الهائل معلقة على لا شئ كما تذكر لنا كلمة الله الصادقة في سفر أيوب الأصحاح 26 العدد 7
كيف يثبت الله الأرض بهذه الصورة؟ لا يسندها شئ تحتها و لا يحملها شئ من فوق؟ هذه قدرة الله في الخلق, فالله خلق و أبدع في خلقه و الحفاظ على خليقته, فهذه الأرض منذ خليقتها و لحد الآن ثابتة, لم تقع تحت و لم ترتفع لفوق, لم ينفيها نيزك و لم يهدمها أي تصادم مع أي كوكب, كله بحسب قدرة الله الفائقة في الخليقة.

فها هي مرة أخرى, يغلط فيها المعترض في طريقة تقديم إعتراضه و في طريقة قرائته للنصوص و فهمها.


يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات
يُغلق بسبب التكرار


----------

